

Egypt’s Instabug helps app developers avoid negative reviews - msoliman
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/10/egypts-instabug-helps-app-developers-avoid-negative-reviews/

======
okgabr
I am following #MobileBeat and the crowd over there seems impressed with it!

"Wow! 2 judges from #MobileBeat2013 just expressed how impressed they are with
@Instabug as a in-app feedback tool, and proximity with users!"

------
zyadsherif
Shake to send feedback? That sounds interesting but what about games I don't
think shake is the best option for that do you?

~~~
AliDarwish
I don't really Understand that shake to send thing.

------
menemragab
I have used instabug for our app, and it only takes less than 5 mins to get
everything in place. Love it :)

------
AliDarwish
I see potential in this. The Middle East is hungry. And this type of drive by
the company is amazing

